# First Review: 2012 Panasonic VIERA TC-P50ST50 Plasma HDTV - Discussion Thread



## Robert Zohn

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/Panasonic_ST50.jpg[/img]
*2012 Panasonic VIERA TC-P50ST50 Review - Discussion Thread*

For the full review: Click Here!

*Summary*: I've been viewing our ST50 for the past few days I have not noticed any green blobs or fluctuating brightness. I've enjoyed watching this TV with quite a bit of varied content, DIRECTV, BD, and lots of streaming. Today I invited my very good friend Ed Johnson to do the calibration and take all of the measurements. 

Download File: *
View attachment ST50_Calibration_Day_Mode_40fL.pdf
*

Regardless of the reliability of this review I'm anxious to do our Shoot-out so we can compare all of the panels next to each-other and determine who truly makes the best display. Mid April we're doing a mini pdp 2012 Shoot-out event with Samsung's E8000 series, Panasonic's GT50 and LG's PM9700. Let the games begin!

Hope you enjoyed my review. Any questions or comments? 

-Robert


----------



## TypeA

*Re: The first 2012 Panasonic 2012 in-depth review*

Any evidence of motion artifacts and FB that was so common in the st30?


----------



## Robert Zohn

In my experience of viewing our 50" ST50 none of the previous generations inherent anomalies exist in the 2012 pdp. Very nicely redesigned and re-engineered display.

It calibrated beautifully in the Custom mode, and even in the factory set Cinema model I must say after a few minor adjustments without even a meter attached to the display the Cinema mode was well in-line with most pq specs. And not only the pre-calibration charts, the actual image quality was excellent. 

The ST50 delivers a very big dynamic range with depth and definition. 

-Robert


----------



## mechman

Looks like a nice display Robert. :T


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: First Review: 2012 Panasonic VIERA TC-P50ST50 50-Inch 1080p Full HD 3D Plasma TV*

Great review, Robert! Thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## natsume

hi, nice review, 
would you post please some HQ pictures of the set to better appreciate black level.
and just one more question, is there any green blobs issue with this model.


----------



## Robert Zohn

natsume, welcome to HTS! The photos were taken with my iPhone 4S, I'll work on getting some hi-resolution photos, but nothing substitutes seeing the TV in person. 

No green blobs and no fluctuating brightness on the 11 (6 50" and 5 55") ST50s we have set-up for break-in and calibration.

-Robert


----------



## markrogo

So I hate to be alarmist, but at least one guy tried to watch hockey and basketball and found the ST50's reactions to the strobes to be intolerable. I don't want to call this "fluctuating brightness" but apparently it was a bad interaction of something.

Try to watch part of a game and let us know what happens.


----------



## aggybong

How about the color decoding issues from the previous generation? Is that still an issue? How about false contouring\banding in faces in darker scenes?


----------



## Robert Zohn

markrogo said:


> So I hate to be alarmist, but at least one guy tried to watch hockey and basketball and found the ST50's reactions to the strobes to be intolerable. I don't want to call this "fluctuating brightness" but apparently it was a bad interaction of something.
> 
> Try to watch part of a game and let us know what happens.


I will do that, but I am 99.99% sure these 2012 VIERA displays do not suffer from fluctuating brightness. What I believe he is seeing is the ABL circuit kicking in and or that these new displays are much brighter than previous years so when the scene goes to a bright content it gets very bright, almost LCD bright.

I'll double check with content on my shoot-out wall to compare the ST50 along side the best LCD/LEDs and pdps and then report back.

-Robert



aggybong said:


> How about the color decoding issues from the previous generation? Is that still an issue? How about false contouring\banding in faces in darker scenes?


You can see from the calibration reports all colors are on target to rec. 709. The color decoding works fine and the color accuracy and color saturation are very good.

-Robert


----------



## typ44q

Thanks for the review, I am happy to see this get good reviews and I hope that the GT and VT lines have as big of an improvement as I hope to be purchasing one later this year.
Any idea when you will be reviewing the VT50?


----------



## fschris

I have had my TC-P50ST30 for about a year. 
I wonder if there is a software update that will bring it up to the TC-P50ST50 .... I can't imagine the panel has changed at all ?


----------



## Robert Zohn

VT50's are due by the end of May. And our full fledged Shoot-out event is scheduled for August. 

I'm planning a GT50, LG 60PM9700 and Samsung PN60E8000 mini-Shoot-out evaluation at the very end of this month.

-Robert


----------



## typ44q

That's great, I look forward to the reviews as I try to resist the urge to buy a discounted VT30


----------



## Robert Zohn

Mike, I love the VT30, but waiting a few weeks is very wise. 

Every year video technology leap frogs, this year's advancements are like bull frogs on steroids. I'm anxious to see how Samsung and LG does this year.

-Robert


----------



## typ44q

Thanks Robert, after reading the initial impressions of the new Panasonic plasma TV's from CES I had a feeling that they would be worth waiting for. Even just from an asthetics point of view the GT and VT series are a huge improvement.

Will the ST50 be available in 42" size? (thinking possible bedroom TV)


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sorry to say no 42" St50 this year, the ST50 comes in 50", 55", 60" and 65". 

One model down in the VIERA Smart 3D TV line up, the TC-P42UT50 is the best 42" pdp and cost $799. The UT50 series lacks the louver filter and has less steps of gradation than the ST50 series.

-Robert


----------



## dsskid

Robert Zohn said:


> Mike, I love the VT30, but waiting a few weeks is very wise.
> 
> Every year video technology leap frogs, this year's advancements are _*like bull frogs on steroids*_. I'm anxious to see how Samsung and LG does this year.
> 
> -Robert


Brings back memories of the Kuro days. :sn: 
I think I may have to upgrade my living room display this year.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi John, Kuro's we're giant monster bull frogs on steroids!

-Robert


----------



## dsskid

Robert, the cal report on the ST50 was pretty impressive and I'm anxious to see how well the VT50 does. It should be a winner.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Thanks I agree. Looks like Panasonic stepped up the game this year. 

I'm scheduled to received LG's 2012 60PM9700 this week and after we do the break-in I'll publish another evaluation report and do a mini-shoot-out. Then by the end of March we'll have Samsug's PN60E8000 to through into the mix.

-Robert


----------



## natsume

hi,

What about input processing lag, did the ST50 perform well in gaming, if you could post a youtube video it will be nice, thanks.


----------



## ratm

Looking forward to the mini shootout


----------



## RhysOrd

Very good information Robert, thank you. This is one of two 2012 displays I am considering. 

You indicated:


> Finally, although priced well, Samsung and LG still offers more features at even a lower price tag.


It would seem that the Samsung model that most closely compares to this Panasonic is their E550 series. I'd be very interested in hearing your thoughts about how these two models compare, dollar for dollar. 

Thanks,

Rhys


----------



## johnblowcls

Robert does the ST50 uses the 30 bit colour processing like GT/VT50 does?


----------



## Robert Zohn

John, I was told the internal vp is the same for the ST50, GT50 and VT50.

BTW, we just received Panasonic's new 4th generation Bluetooth RF 3D glasses. They are lighter and better build quality than the third gen IR glasses and they feel and work great. They have a 2D - 3d switch so for those folks that don't want to watch in 3D they can simply switch the glasses to the 2D mode.

We had a big surprise when we were all testing the new Bluetooth glasses; they work perfectly with the Elite TV!!! Not sure how this is possible as the Elite TV employees IR 3D transmission, but they work perfectly. Which brings me to another discovery, 3D performance, detail, brightness and black level is much better on the Elite TV.

Now we tried the new glasses on LG's 60PM9700 and they work perfectly!!!

I assume Panasonic's 4th gen Bluetooth glasses emit IR and RF and the new alliance to standardize 3D glasses is beginning to hit the mainstream.

I'll test these new glasses with other TVs and report back.

Great new glasses!

-Robert


----------



## jaymerkramer

Robert Zohn said:


> John, I was told the internal vp is the same for the ST50, GT50 and VT50.
> 
> BTW, we just received Panasonic's new 4th generation Bluetooth RF 3D glasses. They are lighter and better build quality than the third gen IR glasses and they feel and work great. They have a 2D - 3d switch so for those folks that don't want to watch in 3D they can simply switch the glasses to the 2D mode.
> 
> We had a big surprise when we were all testing the new Bluetooth glasses; they work perfectly with the Elite TV!!! Not sure how this is possible as the Elite TV employees IR 3D transmission, but they work perfectly. Which brings me to another discovery, 3D performance, detail, brightness and black level is much better on the Elite TV.
> 
> Now we tried the new glasses on LG's 60PM9700 and they work perfectly!!!
> 
> I assume Panasonic's 4th gen Bluetooth glasses emit IR and RF and the new alliance to standardize 3D glasses is beginning to hit the mainstream.
> 
> I'll test these new glasses with other TVs and report back.
> 
> Great new glasses!
> 
> -Robert


Any idea yet on pricing of the new glasses? Curious if the Samsung Bluetooth glasses will sync with the new Panasonic's. I am so close to pulling the trigger on a 55st50 but I am waiting to hear what the glasses cost. I need 5 sets so it could add a lot to the cost of the set. If the 30 dollar Samsung glasses will work or Panasonic has some affordable glasses then it's a done deal.


----------



## Robert Zohn

jaymerkramer, retail is $79, but deals can be had; especially when paired with a TV purchase. I like Panasonic's forth generation 3D glasses. They are light weight, (27 grams) very comfortable and perform perfectly.

I'll be testing these new glasses with other TVs, Samsung and LG to see if they work.

-Robert


----------



## typ44q

Robert Zohn said:


> John, I was told the internal vp is the same for the ST50, GT50 and VT50.
> 
> BTW, we just received Panasonic's new 4th generation Bluetooth RF 3D glasses. They are lighter and better build quality than the third gen IR glasses and they feel and work great. They have a 2D - 3d switch so for those folks that don't want to watch in 3D they can simply switch the glasses to the 2D mode.
> 
> We had a big surprise when we were all testing the new Bluetooth glasses; they work perfectly with the Elite TV!!! Not sure how this is possible as the Elite TV employees IR 3D transmission, but they work perfectly. Which brings me to another discovery, 3D performance, detail, brightness and black level is much better on the Elite TV.
> 
> Now we tried the new glasses on LG's 60PM9700 and they work perfectly!!!
> 
> I assume Panasonic's 4th gen Bluetooth glasses emit IR and RF and the new alliance to standardize 3D glasses is beginning to hit the mainstream.
> 
> I'll test these new glasses with other TVs and report back.
> 
> Great new glasses!
> 
> -Robert



Robert are you saying that the 3D performance of the Elite TV is better than the ST50 (which considering the price difference I would hope that it was) or are you saying that the Panasonic 3D glasses when used with the Elite are better than the glasses that come with the Elite?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sorry I was not clear. When we tried Panasonic's new Bluetooth 4th generation 3D glasses on the ST50 we noticed the Elite TV was working perfectly with the Bluetooth glasses. 

We have the ST50 on our shoot-out wall and the Elite TV is wall mounted next to the ST50 so it was by pure accident that when I moved my head slightly to the left I saw the Elite TV in 3D. Later I tried Panasonic's 2012 glasses on LG's 2012 60PM9700 and they also work perfectly on LG's pdp.

So it's the new Bluetooth glasses that are working on the Elite and LG TVs. However, now that you gave me the idea to test the Elite and Panasonic's new 2012 glasses with the Elite TV to see which ones perform best I'll do it and report back.

-Robert


----------



## tele1962

Hello Robert and everyone, loved the review and can you please tell us in the UK when the mini shootout will be.

Many thanks,
Barry.


----------



## johnblowcls

Looks like st50.. not sure


----------



## typ44q

I believe the TV in that video is the ST30 and not the ST50. Sears currently has the 55" version of the ST30 on sale for the price mentioned in the video. They do not even have the 50's listed on their site as being for sale yet.


----------



## johnblowcls

If you look more carefully at the bezel you will notice that is a ut50 or st50.


----------



## Robert Zohn

typ44q said:


> I believe the TV in that video is the ST30 and not the ST50. Sears currently has the 55" version of the ST30 on sale for the price mentioned in the video. They do not even have the 50's listed on their site as being for sale yet.


You are correct, Sears is selling the 55" ST30, last year's model for $1k. Everyone is discouting 2011 models now.



johnblowcls said:


> If you look more carefully at the bezel you will notice that is a ut50 or st50.


The one in the video looks like the UT50, but it may be the ST50. If it's the 55" ST50 I assure it's not $1k.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

D-Nice posted a quick update on AVS Forum about his ST50 review today. Here's a cut and paste of his post, which is very much in line with our review.
_
"Most of the stuff will be on HDJ, but I'll share a few items here....

MLL: 0.0049fL

Max light output in Custom mode (Contrast of 100) before calibration with standard windowed patterns measured 60fL.

Gamma is 2.2 with a setting of 2.6 in Custom. Flat except for bump at 90% stimuli (nothing major).

Grayscale tracking is improved compared to last year.

Grayscale does shift when using the smaller (THX classed) windowed patterns (goes green).

Gamma between smaller and standard windows is relatively the same. Much imporved compared to last year's models.

Light output also increases with the smaller pattern like they did last year but the difference is significantly less.

Light output between smaller windowed patterns and standard patterns equates to Panasonic's 20% brighter claims (post cal standard windowed patterns reference light output measured 40fL while smaller windowed pattern measured 48.5fL) .

FBr fluctuations are still there on the lower end of the grayscale (25% stimuli and below). Similar to 2011 panels post FBr update.
Color decoding improved compared to last year.

More later this week or early next week on HDJ."_

-Robert


----------



## johnblowcls

"FBr fluctuations are still there on the lower end of the grayscale (25% stimuli and below). Similar to 2011 panels post FBr update."
Robert you had the chance to view real content on the st50.How does D-nice test pattern Fbr translate into real world?Did you notice it?


----------



## Robert Zohn

I don't see any fluctuating brightness. It could be something that can be seen on test patterns and not on video content or just so minimal that it's just not visible to the eye. 

-Robert


----------



## johnblowcls

So if that fbr exists at the level of test and benchmarks it can't be considered a problem,important is not to be visible to us.


----------



## donnymac

D-Nice said it was to the same extent as post Fbr fix in 2011 models. Most people who had the Fbr fix could not see it afterwards. That should mean that you won't see it in this years models. OF course now that it has been put out that it is there you know there will be those that will see it.


----------



## johnblowcls

Robert maybe it's a bad question but in the history of the PDP exists a panel with zero floating/fluctuations blacks/whites?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Yes, ^^ many brands and models did not exhibit floating or fluctuating blacks. But the older generation plasma displays did not perform at the level; I suspect when you improve efficiency and at the same time drive these panels harder other anomalies begin to appear. 

-Robert


----------



## tele1962

tele1962 said:


> Hello Robert and everyone, loved the review and can you please tell us in the UK when the mini shootout will be.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Barry.


Don't know if you caught this one Robert?:blink:


----------



## Robert Zohn

At this moment we're tentatively scheduled for Saturday, April 14th. This will be a pdp only Shoot-out event. The displays will be Samsung PN60E8000, LG's 60PM9700 and Panasonic's TC-P60GT50.

Barry can you make the trip to attend in person?

Cheers mate!

-Robert


----------



## tele1962

Robert Zohn said:


> At this moment we're tentatively scheduled for Saturday, April 14th. This will be a pdp only Shoot-out event. The displays will be Samsung PN60E8000, LG's 60PM9700 and Panasonic's TC-P60GT50.
> 
> Barry can you make the trip to attend in person?
> 
> Cheers mate!
> 
> -Robert


Sorry Robert due to work commitments and money being a bit tight i can't make it. But i will mention it to David Mackenzie.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Just wanted to let everyone know the articles and a/v forums that are saying 65" VT50s will be available the end of March are all incorrect. I'm a direct dealer and confirmed with Panasonic headquarters that the dates on my side, mid May are correct. 

Some of the misunderstanding came from Panasonic's own press release that was not clearly written, but if you read it carefully you would interrupt it to be the very end of April for one of the VT50s. It's possible that we might be lucky to see a very limited quantity of 55" VT50s the week of April 30, if we're real lucky. 65" VT50 will follow two to three weeks later.

-Robert


----------



## cleveland plasma

Nothing new, dates always get pushed for one reason or another. Will not be the last time either.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Actually the dates Panasonic gave me at CES in early January are still accurate. Today a few articles and websites published incorrect information that is simply a misunderstanding from not carefully reading Panasonic's press release.

Nothing is being pushed back or changed. The new (incorrect) dates are simply wrong.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

I typically do not respond to posts like this. But to set the record straight here's my reply. 

I have no concern whatsoever that I will receive the *very first allocation* of every new pdp and LCD/LED from LG, Panasonic, Samsung and Elite. We maintain very close direct relationships with the management of the top tier CE companies. For a independent single store we hold more factory direct relationships than any other retailer.

They love my company's culture and performance and our HDTV Shoot-out has given us the opportunity to earn their attention and respect.

-Robert


----------



## tele1962

Robert i have contacted David Mackenzie regarding the mini shootout. He is in New York at the moment on business.
David is one of the leading reviewers and experts regarding HDTV tech (probably one of the best in the world, ask DNice:gulp so hopefully we can organize something.

David Mackenzie — Senior Editor & Reviewer @HDTVTest.

An ISF-certified calibrator, David is our resident HDTV expert with in-depth knowledge and experience in video encoding, processing, authoring, display calibration, and HD content production. His technical expertise has been sought by major consumer electronics brands such as LG, Panasonic, Oppo and Samsung for product feedback, and he has been featured in the Wall Street Journal for his views on DNR (digital noise reduction) errors in animated films. 

Contact: david [AT] hdtvtest.co.uk


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sounds great Barry!

-Robert


----------



## tele1962

Robert Zohn said:


> Sounds great Barry!
> 
> -Robert


I think we are going to make this happen Robert.


----------



## johnblowcls

Robert at this moment no one posted a video with St50 playing some content.Can you do this for us pls?


----------



## natsume

johnblowcls said:


> Robert at this moment no one posted a video with St50 playing some content.Can you do this for us pls?


that would be great:TT


----------



## johnblowcls

It looks like we don't gonna see it until the minishootout.. Anyway we are panny fans but maybe isn't enough


----------



## sheshechic

Thank you for the review Robert. Can you talk a little more about your impressions of the louver filter and how it has improved? 

I must admit that I am disappointed about the lack of controls and since the gamma is really off, the "out of the box" experience cannot be as good as it is going to be on Samsungs and LGs, at least not for those of us who don't want to sacrifice shadow detail for deeper blacks. I put off buying last year in hopes of buying a 60" Panasonic this year and it seems that only the VT50 will have the features I'm looking for. After reading recent owner complaints about the VT30, I'd be very hesitant to slap down the cash for a VT50. 

I'll be looking forward to the mini shoot-out.


----------



## adubg

Robert Zohn said:


> In my experience of viewing our 50" ST50 none of the previous generations inherent anomalies exist in the 2012 pdp. Very nicely redesigned and re-engineered display.
> 
> It calibrated beautifully in the Custom mode, and even in the factory set Cinema model I must say after a few minor adjustments without even a meter attached to the display the Cinema mode was well in-line with most pq specs. And not only the pre-calibration charts, the actual image quality was excellent.
> 
> The ST50 delivers a very big dynamic range with depth and definition.
> 
> -Robert


Robert can you post your configuration/program settings for calibrating this T.V. I just ordered the st50 and would like to adjust the picture to your config! Thanks! :wave:


----------



## sheshechic

Robert, did you or Ed see dithering at the low end?

And do you remember the mini shootout last year and how the ST30 seemed to have better shadow detail than the GT25 while viewing The Dark Knight? Has the ST50 lost ground in that area?


----------



## dsskid

Robert, I know they are not released yet, but do you have the dimensions of the TC-65ST50.


----------



## JimP

Robert

How does it compare to the Elite?


----------



## tele1962

David Mackenzie @ HDTVTest review of the ST50 is here:

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/panasonic-tx-p42st50b-p42st50-201203191731.htm


----------



## Robert Zohn

Excellent review! Very much on target to our review and D-Nice's findings. 2012 is a great year for PDP picture quality performance.

The UK is very lucky to have more calibration controls. Wish we had the same adjustments.

-Robert


----------



## Laughing Buddha

Greetings Robert

Thank you so much for your review. :T

I was wondering addle: if you would be willing to conduct an input lag test on the ST50? The input lag test of the European model conducted by David Mackenzie puts it at a mere 16ms. I know they European/USA models differ in some areas and would like to know if input lag is one of them. Again, thank you for the review.

LB :bigsmile:


----------



## dadstillrocks

TypeA said:


> Any evidence of motion artifacts and FB that was so common in the st30?


thanks so much for everyone that has posted and answered questions on this post on the panny 55st50. i purchased mine today and will have it tuesday next week. the decision to purchase the set was made on the reviews of this forum. i will post my thoughts on my new panny once i have it set up. i do have a set of questions concerning the tv. with this set i will also be purchasing a new blue ray 3d dvd player. my question is...is it really necessary to do so? i live in st albert alberta just outside of edmonton and lately all the local big name video stores are being closed. blockbuster is gone. rogers video gone etc etc. with the new smart tvs with online content for renting movies are dvds actually going to the wayside? i am not a big fan of purchasing movies. also i have a surround audio system in the basemet with my 5 year old sharp lcd and dont want the hassle and expense of a new surround system for my new panny. what is a reasonable choice for a soundbar as they are called now. i realize they cannot produce 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 as the the dvds are intended. what is a good choice for this purpose. hate to have the great video and not follow it up with sufficient audio. cant wait for the nhl playoffs on the 55st50.


----------



## markrogo

I spent more time with one of these today at a local Fry's. It was set on Vivid and I left it there, so take this with a grain of salt.

On the one hand, when it _could_ take advantage of the better brightness, it was apparently brighter than the older plasmas and it was a clear winner. When the ABL kicked in hardcore, it was no brighter than any other plasma and still, well, just not impressively bright -- even set in Vivid. 

I felt like it would be unfair to characterize anything going on as "fluctuating brightness" but it's certainly true that when the screen goes heavily white, the overall brightness drop is sudden, noticeable and sometimes jarring.

Nothing like this occurs on my older plasma. Of course, my older plasma never gets especially bright either and sitting alone in my living room, I only find it dim during a sunlit afternoon.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Laughing Buddha said:


> Greetings Robert
> 
> Thank you so much for your review. :T
> 
> I was wondering addle: if you would be willing to conduct an input lag test on the ST50? The input lag test of the European model conducted by David Mackenzie puts it at a mere 16ms. I know they European/USA models differ in some areas and would like to know if input lag is one of them. Again, thank you for the review.
> 
> LB :bigsmile:


I'd be happy to do so. I'll post the results here by the end of next week.

-Robert



dadstillrocks said:


> thanks so much for everyone that has posted and answered questions on this post on the panny 55st50. i purchased mine today and will have it tuesday next week. the decision to purchase the set was made on the reviews of this forum. i will post my thoughts on my new panny once i have it set up. i do have a set of questions concerning the tv. with this set i will also be purchasing a new blue ray 3d dvd player. my question is...is it really necessary to do so? i live in st albert alberta just outside of edmonton and lately all the local big name video stores are being closed. blockbuster is gone. rogers video gone etc etc. with the new smart tvs with online content for renting movies are dvds actually going to the wayside? i am not a big fan of purchasing movies. also i have a surround audio system in the basemet with my 5 year old sharp lcd and dont want the hassle and expense of a new surround system for my new panny. what is a reasonable choice for a soundbar as they are called now. i realize they cannot produce 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 as the the dvds are intended. what is a good choice for this purpose. hate to have the great video and not follow it up with sufficient audio. cant wait for the nhl playoffs on the 55st50.


Congratulations! 

-Robert



markrogo said:


> I spent more time with one of these today at a local Fry's. It was set on Vivid and I left it there, so take this with a grain of salt.
> 
> On the one hand, when it _could_ take advantage of the better brightness, it was apparently brighter than the older plasmas and it was a clear winner. When the ABL kicked in hardcore, it was no brighter than any other plasma and still, well, just not impressively bright -- even set in Vivid.
> 
> I felt like it would be unfair to characterize anything going on as "fluctuating brightness" but it's certainly true that when the screen goes heavily white, the overall brightness drop is sudden, noticeable and sometimes jarring.
> 
> Nothing like this occurs on my older plasma. Of course, my older plasma never gets especially bright either and sitting alone in my living room, I only find it dim during a sunlit afternoon.


Hi Mark, happy to see you here and glad you posted this. :wave:

ABL, (Automatic Brightness Limiter) is built-into plasma displays to protect the power supply. ABL is much more aggressive when the display is in the Vivid mode. If the TV was in the Cinema mode or professionally calibrated the ABL circuitry would be tamed down considerably.

-Robert


----------



## mr_roboto

Robert Zohn said:


> I'd be happy to do so. I'll post the results here by the end of next week.
> 
> -Robert


Thank you! I look forward to seeing the test results


----------



## Laughing Buddha

Robert Zohn said:


> I'd be happy to do so. I'll post the results here by the end of next week.
> 
> -Robert



I am overjoyed! :dumbcrazy::bigsmile::dumbcrazy: Thanks you for taking the time to preform an input lag test on the ST50. I wonder with as popular as videogames are why no television manufacture posts input lag results in the technical specifications list. Its just baffling.:scratch:

Luckily we have kind people like you and Mr Mackenzie taking care of us gamers!:T

LB:bigsmile:


----------



## markrogo

Robert Zohn said:


> Hi Mark, happy to see you here and glad you posted this. :wave:
> 
> ABL, (Automatic Brightness Limiter) is built-into plasma displays to protect the power supply. ABL is much more aggressive when the display is in the Vivid mode. If the TV was in the Cinema mode or professionally calibrated the ABL circuitry would be tamed down considerably.


Interesting and good to hear (and hi Robert).

I'll go back there in the next couple of weeks and take it out of Vivid and see what happens.

I'm still targeting a VT50, I'm just concerned about the small set of bugaboos that were present in 2011 Panasonics and might still be lurking in the 2012s... I guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## KalaniP

Robert Zohn said:


> John, I was told the internal vp is the same for the ST50, GT50 and VT50.
> 
> BTW, we just received Panasonic's new 4th generation Bluetooth RF 3D glasses. They are lighter and better build quality than the third gen IR glasses and they feel and work great. They have a 2D - 3d switch so for those folks that don't want to watch in 3D they can simply switch the glasses to the 2D mode.
> 
> We had a big surprise when we were all testing the new Bluetooth glasses; they work perfectly with the Elite TV!!! Not sure how this is possible as the Elite TV employees IR 3D transmission, but they work perfectly. Which brings me to another discovery, 3D performance, detail, brightness and black level is much better on the Elite TV.
> 
> Now we tried the new glasses on LG's 60PM9700 and they work perfectly!!!
> 
> I assume Panasonic's 4th gen Bluetooth glasses emit IR and RF and the new alliance to standardize 3D glasses is beginning to hit the mainstream.
> 
> I'll test these new glasses with other TVs and report back.
> 
> Great new glasses!
> 
> -Robert


Interesting, I was informed that the 2012 BT glasses were going to be BT only.

Any chance you can test these 4th gen glasses on a 2011 Panny set, as well? If they truly work with IR, I would imagine there's a decent chance they would work, and since I've read there will only be one more manufacturing run of the 2011 3rd Gen IR glasses, going forward with the 4th gen glasses (on the 2010/2011 sets) would be a great option!


----------



## johnblowcls

Hi Robert!Can we expect the minishootout to be this weekend or next one?


----------



## sheshechic

John, I believe it's tentatively scheduled for 4-14. I hope that's still on track and that Robert has the GT50 already. :whistling:


----------



## dsskid

Anxious to see how well the VT50 does/measures.

I wish our 4 year old 58" Panasonic plasma would die, since I have no place to put it to make room for a 65" VT50. My wife loves our current display, and it would be tough to sell her on getting a new one otherwise.


----------



## JimP

dsskid said:


> Anxious to see how well the VT50 does/measures.
> 
> I wish our 4 year old 58" Panasonic plasma would die, since I have no place to put it to make room for a 65" VT50. My wife loves our current display, and it would be tough to sell her on getting a new one otherwise.


I'm with you bro.

I have a 4 year old Pioneer plasma that was not looking that good. Figured I'd get the calibration software and that D3 colormeter and learn how to use it on that display. Unfortunately, after stumbling around a bit, I got it looking extremely good. One of those "oh man" moments. Hard to justify buying a replacement. and oh by the way, I did the same thing on the Mercedes. Drives better now than it ever did and I'd like to replace it. Maybe somebody will run into it. lol


----------



## KalaniP

dsskid said:


> Anxious to see how well the VT50 does/measures.
> 
> I wish our 4 year old 58" Panasonic plasma would die, since I have no place to put it to make room for a 65" VT50. My wife loves our current display, and it would be tough to sell her on getting a new one otherwise.


One "carelessly" spilled drink... just sayin'. :devil:


----------



## dsskid

JimP said:


> I'm with you bro.
> 
> I have a 4 year old Pioneer plasma that was not looking that good. Figured I'd get the calibration software and that D3 colormeter and learn how to use it on that display. Unfortunately, after stumbling around a bit, I got it looking extremely good. One of those "oh man" moments. Hard to justify buying a replacement. and oh by the way, I did the same thing on the Mercedes. Drives better now than it ever did and I'd like to replace it. Maybe somebody will run into it. lol


It's amazing what a proper calibration (or tune up) can do.


----------



## dsskid

KalaniP said:


> One "carelessly" spilled drink... just sayin'. :devil:


It's wall mounted, and you'd have to physically throw a drink at it. 

Funny thing is, my kids have been playing a lot of Wii lately, and I haven't insisted on them using the wrist straps.... :whistling:



Sorry for taking the thread off topic.


----------



## natsume

Robert Zohn said:


> Now we tried the new glasses on *LG's 60PM9700* and they work perfectly!!!
> 
> I assume Panasonic's 4th gen Bluetooth glasses emit IR and RF and the new alliance to standardize 3D glasses is beginning to hit the mainstream.
> 
> I'll test these new glasses with other TVs and report back.
> 
> Great new glasses!
> 
> -Robert












hi Robert,

I just heard that the 60PM9700 is not a plasma but a PLED TV with the same technologie as the SONY crystal display showed a the CES, LG communication about this set is just confusing here in europe, would you please clarify that to us, i'm looking forward for this review, because LG claims that it had the best of the two worlds, LED and plasma (deep black level, very wide viewing angle and fast response time)


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi natsume. LG's new 2012 60PM9700 is a traditional plasma display. 

No one makes a TV utilizing Sony's "Crystal" full back-lit LED technology. What Sony showed at CES was a prototype of a full back-lit LED display that is a concept only and at this time is not planned for production.

We're evaluating all of the 2012 displays to determine which models will make it into our Flat Panel Shootout event.

-Robert


----------



## natsume

Robert Zohn said:


> Hi natsume. LG's new 2012 60PM9700 is a traditional plasma display.
> 
> No one makes a TV utilizing Sony's "Crystal" full back-lit LED technology. What Sony showed at CES was a prototype of a full back-lit LED display that is a concept only and at this time is not planned for production.
> 
> We're evaluating all of the 2012 displays to determine which models will make it into our Flat Panel Shootout event.
> 
> -Robert


Thanks Robert,










it seems that LG likes to spread the confusion that is not an ordinary plasma but what it called PLED for Pixel light emetting display with up to 6 millions local dimming zones, dishonest, specious and improper marketing technic from LG:rant:


----------



## jeffmule

Hello Robert. Can you please re-measure your ST50? D-Nice re-measured his and got .0028. I would like to see if yours lowered also. Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## KalaniP

Robert Zohn said:


> John, I was told the internal vp is the same for the ST50, GT50 and VT50.
> 
> BTW, we just received Panasonic's new 4th generation Bluetooth RF 3D glasses. They are lighter and better build quality than the third gen IR glasses and they feel and work great. They have a 2D - 3d switch so for those folks that don't want to watch in 3D they can simply switch the glasses to the 2D mode.
> 
> We had a big surprise when we were all testing the new Bluetooth glasses; they work perfectly with the Elite TV!!! Not sure how this is possible as the Elite TV employees IR 3D transmission, but they work perfectly. Which brings me to another discovery, 3D performance, detail, brightness and black level is much better on the Elite TV.
> 
> Now we tried the new glasses on LG's 60PM9700 and they work perfectly!!!
> 
> I assume Panasonic's 4th gen Bluetooth glasses emit IR and RF and the new alliance to standardize 3D glasses is beginning to hit the mainstream.
> 
> I'll test these new glasses with other TVs and report back.
> 
> Great new glasses!
> 
> -Robert


(repeating my post, as I'd _really_ like a response if possible!)

Interesting, I was informed that the 2012 BT glasses were going to be BT only.

Any chance you can test these 4th gen glasses on a 2011 Panny set, as well? If they truly work with IR, I would imagine there's a decent chance they would work, and since I've read there will only be one more manufacturing run of the 2011 3rd Gen IR glasses, going forward with the 4th gen glasses (on the 2010/2011 sets) would be a great option!


----------



## Red Horn

Robert,

Look forward to the shootout.


----------



## Laughing Buddha

Greetings Robert

I'm sure you are busy organizing the 2012 shootout so I'll make this quick.

Spoken in my best *Seinfeld* voice: When.. are you going to test.. the input lag.. on the S T 50?

Thanks again
LB:bigsmile:

...ok, i'll stop :hissyfit: now ...


----------



## natsume

David Mackenzie said:


> Panasonic VT50 arrived for review. Blacks are awesome, but light output still capped in [Professional] mode


You can expect a VT50 review very soon, perhaps even over the weekend:rubeyes:


----------



## cleveland plasma

^^^ Are you in the US ?


----------



## Robert Zohn

jeffmule said:


> Hello Robert. Can you please re-measure your ST50? D-Nice re-measured his and got .0028. I would like to see if yours lowered also. Thanks.
> 
> Jeff


Will do, by the end of next week.

-Robert



KalaniP said:


> (repeating my post, as I'd _really_ like a response if possible!)
> 
> Interesting, I was informed that the 2012 BT glasses were going to be BT only.
> 
> Any chance you can test these 4th gen glasses on a 2011 Panny set, as well? If they truly work with IR, I would imagine there's a decent chance they would work, and since I've read there will only be one more manufacturing run of the 2011 3rd Gen IR glasses, going forward with the 4th gen glasses (on the 2010/2011 sets) would be a great option!


We'll be checking again with all 2011 and 2012 glasses by the end of next week and we'll report back on HTS.

-Robert



Red Horn said:


> Robert,
> 
> Look forward to the shootout.


Thank you. Me too!

-Robert



Laughing Buddha said:


> Greetings Robert
> 
> I'm sure you are busy organizing the 2012 shootout so I'll make this quick.
> 
> Spoken in my best *Seinfeld* voice: When.. are you going to test.. the input lag.. on the S T 50?
> 
> Thanks again
> LB:bigsmile:
> 
> ...ok, i'll stop :hissyfit: now ...


Also end of next week and I'll post the results on HTS.

-Robert



natsume said:


> You can expect a VT50 review very soon, perhaps even over the weekend:rubeyes:


Thanks, we look forward to your review! Steve Withers did a great in-depth review of the UK's TC-P50VT50-B 50Hz EU model last week and it was excellent!

-Robert



cleveland plasma said:


> ^^^ Are you in the US ?


Yes it's a UK model. Only the EU and Asia gets the 50" VT50. The photo is a 50" VT50-B. Plus the USA launch schedule has stayed the same since my Panasonic contacts gave me the 55" and 65" production dates at CES in early January 2012. 

The North and South American VIERA TVs are assembled in Mexico and we'll getting one before the the national release so it can make it for our Flat Panel Shootout event in late May. 

55" VT50 are scheduled to ship the week of 5/14 and one week later for the 65" VT50 series.

-Robert


----------



## mechman

cleveland plasma said:


> ^^^ Are you in the US ?


Morocco. :T


----------



## cleveland plasma

^^^ That is a TC-P50VT50 box then ? ( I should have asked before )



Robert Zohn said:


> Yes it's a UK model. Only the EU and Asia gets the 50" VT50. The photo is a 50" VT50-B.


I have never seen that photo before the other day and I see no marking on the box besides Panasonic and 50". I realize there is no TC-P50VT50 being released in the US. I guess besides the fact that I asked "where are you located" I should have asked what model is the unit too..... my bad.......




Robert Zohn said:


> Plus the USA launch schedule has stayed the same since my Panasonic contacts gave me the 55" and 65" production dates at CES in early January 2012.


I thought for sure I saw different dates on your website right after CES in early January, so I did some hunting and found this post below from 01-20-12. If the dates did not get pushed on the VT50, as you note they did not, I am not sure what happened then with the dates being different on your website then compared to now.

from VALUE ELECTRONICS

- TC-P55VT50 (1st Allocation 09/04/2012)
- TC-P65VT50 (1st Allocation 16/04/2012)

- TC-P50GT50 (1st Allocation 05/03/2012)
- TC-P55GT50 (1st Allocation 12/03/2012)
- TC-P60GT50 (1st Allocation 07/04/2012)
- TC-P65GT50 (1st Allocation 07/04/2012)

- TC-P50ST50 (1st Allocation 12/02/2012)
- TC-P55ST50 (1st Allocation 17/02/2012)
- TC-P60ST50 (1st Allocation 07/04/2012)
- TC-P65ST50 (1st Allocation 07/04/2012)

- TC-P42UT50 (not stated)
- TC-P50UT50 (not stated)
- TC-P55UT50 (not stated)
- TC-P60UT50 (not stated)


----------



## Robert Zohn

natsume said:


> You can expect a VT50 review very soon, perhaps even over the weekend:rubeyes:





cleveland plasma said:


> ^^^ That is a TC-P50VT50 box then ? ( I should have asked before )
> 
> I have never seen that photo before the other day and I see no marking on the box besides Panasonic and 50". I realize there is no TC-P50VT50 being released in the US. I guess besides the fact that I asked "where are you located" I should have asked what model is the unit too..... my bad.......
> 
> I thought for sure I saw different dates on your website right after CES in early January, so I did some hunting and found this post below from 01-20-12. If the dates did not get pushed on the VT50, as you note they did not, I am not sure what happened then with the dates being different on your website then compared to now.
> 
> from VALUE ELECTRONICS
> 
> - TC-P55VT50 (1st Allocation 09/04/2012)
> - TC-P65VT50 (1st Allocation 16/04/2012)
> 
> - TC-P50GT50 (1st Allocation 05/03/2012)
> - TC-P55GT50 (1st Allocation 12/03/2012)
> - TC-P60GT50 (1st Allocation 07/04/2012)
> - TC-P65GT50 (1st Allocation 07/04/2012)
> 
> - TC-P50ST50 (1st Allocation 12/02/2012)
> - TC-P55ST50 (1st Allocation 17/02/2012)
> - TC-P60ST50 (1st Allocation 07/04/2012)
> - TC-P65ST50 (1st Allocation 07/04/2012)
> 
> - TC-P42UT50 (not stated)
> - TC-P50UT50 (not stated)
> - TC-P55UT50 (not stated)
> - TC-P60UT50 (not stated)


Chris, thanks for posting you very nice reply. The OP referenced the display as a VT50 in his post. 

Regarding the dates you posted can you please provide the link. I think these came from an article I participated in at CES, where I listed the actual first production dates. The actual manufacturing dates, whereas the dates I list on my site are the actual shipping dates. Panasonic builds all North American displays in two plants in Mexico and it can take up to 3 weeks to propagate through to dealers showrooms. 

I don't list the launch dates on my main site, www.valueelectronics.com and on my Panasonic 2012 dedicated site, www.TC-P65VT50.com which was launched at CES just after I left my key dealer meeting with Panasonic's top brass does list the availability dates. We also built a .pdf data sheet on the VIERA Connect 2012 displays.

Thanks!

-Robert


----------



## cleveland plasma

It was a copy and paste off of your web site. It is referenced in other areas too. I remember seeing different dates on your web site myself......

Either way manufactures run late at the time, I am sure Panasonic wishes they where already on the shelf's themselves. In due time.......


----------



## Robert Zohn

I don't think those dates came from my site as they are in the EU style of writing dates and we use the standard USA format of the month first followed by the day and then year, e.g today's date would be written in the USA as 4/09/12 and in EU 09/04/12. A cut and paste would have resulted in the USA format being posted. I have very slightly changed the dates of a few displays, but the date changes were very minor and were based on tweaking the production schedule, amount of pre-orders we have booked and the actual in-transit time to us.

You are correct that Panasonic would love to have the VT30 series out as Samsung is enjoying some early business on the E6500, E7000 and E8000 PDPs. IN fact, we may see one slightly earlier allocation, but it will be very constrained.

I'm hoping to one flown in from Mexico for our May 19 -20 2012 Flat Panel Shootout event.

-Robert


----------



## natsume

hi,
David Mackenzie VT50 review : http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/panasonic-tx-p50vt50b-p50vt50-201204101757.htm
enjoy.


----------



## tele1962

Thanks for posting the link for our review Natsume.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Yes thank you Natsume for posting David Mackenzie's VT50 review. Fantastic review, very detailed and accurate! 

-Robert


----------



## nativeson32

Good Morning...
First post and new owner of the 55ST50.
Hi Robert can u please post your settings for the 55ST50.i have tried settings from D-Nice and would love to try your settings.
thanks


----------



## Robert Zohn

Congratulations on your new 55" ST50! I'll ask our calibrators if they will permit me to post their calibration settings.

FYI, I have noticed the final calibrated settings to vary more than expected from ST50 to ST50. So if you want the best calibration and do not want to have the TV professionally calibrated I suggest a good calibration disc. For those who have not yet purchased consider buying the TV already broken-in and professionally ISF calibrated. The main reason is that even if you love the pq you will not know what you are missing and what your beautiful ST50 is capable of.

-Robert


----------



## sheshechic

Is the mini shoot-out still on for this weekend? What are the details?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Since we were successful in getting our full blown Flat Panel Shootout scheduled very early this year, (5/19-20/12) we decided not to put as much time into the mini-pdp evaluation. We just had an in-house mini-review of the ST50, GT50, and the E8000. These beautiful panels calibrate beautiful and look very similar pre and post calibration. 

Hope to have many HTS members attend our 8th Annual Flat Panel Shootout event next month.

-Robert


----------



## sheshechic

Thanks for your response Robert, I'll let those on AVS who were asking know. 

I take it that your in house review was not recorded nor available for the public?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sorry we did not record our pdp evaluation.

-Robert


----------



## natsume

hi,
this is some pictures of DT50 vs ST50 european models from a french store, we know that pictures are not very representatives of the real PQ, but the ST50 seems to have the upper hand:clap:


----------



## sheshechic

Bravo! Thank you Natusme!


----------



## lcaillo

natsume said:


> hi,
> this is some pictures of DT50 vs ST50 european models from a french store, we know that pictures are not very representatives of the real PQ, but the ST50 seems to have the upper hand:clap:


How can we tell? Were both sets calibrated to the same standard and what was that? 

Thank you for your effort to be informative. Personally, I like the ST50 and just bought one from Robert. It is very difficult, however, to make the comparison above without knowing more about the conditions, and screen shots do not really show very well what the sets really look like. The also cause the thread to take longer to load and are annoying, IMO.

I will be happy to post my calibration results once the set is burned in and I get to calibrating it, but my initial impression is that it is quite good, even with just a visual ballpark adjustment.


----------



## tv sci-fi fan

I agree with Icaillo, we don't know for sure if the one on the right was calibrated so the store can show its customers the advantage of calibrating a tv by putting a non-calibrated tv alongside a calibrated tv to show the difference that it can give in picture quality.

But if they are both non-calibrated, I definitely like the picture on the right. More detailed, especially in the one picture with all those trees, you can actually see the shapes of the top of trees better compared to the left which look a bit more washed out due to the little extra brightness.

Thanks to natsume for the postings of those pictures!


----------



## Ken Ross

natsume said:


> hi,
> David Mackenzie VT50 review : http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/panasonic-tx-p50vt50b-p50vt50-201204101757.htm
> enjoy.


Strange that Panasonic would limit peak whites in the most adjustable modes. Although the screen sizes are too small for me, it would push me toward the ST series where peak whites appear to be less of an issue.


----------



## Gostan

I see that the 65ST50 is now available on Amazon.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Correct, ^^ 65" ST50s are now shipping from Panasonic authorized dealers. 

I'm on the very short list for a small allocation of 55" VT50s next week and 65" VT50s one week later!!! :yay:

-Robert


----------



## Gostan

65 VT50 is now available from Panasonic according to its website (not that I would ever purchase direct from Panny due to past issues with camera purchases).


----------



## Robert Zohn

Correct, Gostan ^^ I just received confirmation that my very first allotment of VT50s are in-transit to me! :wow: arty:

-Robert


----------



## Gostan

Robert

Great news! Luckily, for all of us, Panasonic is bringing in its new models on time for a change as it is finally time for me to upgrade my 58 inch V10. Looking forward to reviews and a new VT50 thread here and elsewhere.

Stan


----------



## bama12

Hello Robert,

The timing of your review was perfect. My old Syntax-Brillian Olevia 747i very recently developed a light thin vertical line down the left side of the panel. It was over four years old, it was an excellent unit for its time. Fortunately the egg's extended warranty gave me over 90% of the original purchase. I just set-up my newly purchased *TC-P50ST50* and I'm very grateful to you for the very informative review. Just happened to discover your post as I was getting ready to pull the trigger. 

Let tell you, after researching the vast amount of choices available, I feel confident I made the most informed purchase decision ever.

I would be very interested in the calibration settings for it, step by step as I am a complete novice to the videophile arts.

Thank you, she was high on my candidate list, but your review cinched it for me.:wave:


----------



## Gostan

Robert Zohn said:


> Correct, Gostan ^^ I just received confirmation that my very first allotment of VT50s are in-transit to me! :wow: arty:
> 
> -Robert


Robert, we are all waiting for your first impressions.

Stan


----------



## lcaillo

Let's split off discussion of the V series to another thread. It makes it very hard to sort out opinion and experience with the various sets when the thread subject does not match the discussion.


----------



## JimP

I was at the Best Buy yesterday to eye the ST50 that's set up next to a LED Samsung.

Granted the LED is expected to be brighter due to the technology and its vivid is way out of normal, I found that the Panasonic just wasn't quite bright enough. I entered the ST50's user menu and did various setting in the custom mode (including those DNice poste) but the picture still didn't look bright enough.

I have been using a 6070 Pioneer plasma for the last 5 years and am just wondering if it's to be expected that the newer Panasonic plasmas are just not going to be as bright and maybe I should be looking at LED but I hate the off angle drop in picture quality so I'd rather not go there.

The lighting in the store was definately not causing this issue as it was fairly dim in that part of the store.

Additionally, I recently recalibrated my 6070 so it's close to being right.

Can someone comment as to the relative brightness of the ST50 compared to plasmas of say 5 years ago.


----------



## lcaillo

IME, the ST50 is every bit as bright as the 6070, but I did not live with the 6070, only serviced them. I have the ST50 and it seems to be very much bright enough for me. I have it turned down well from max contrast and visually calibrated. I have not had a chance to put a meter on it.

If you are comparing LCD sets to the PDP, the PDP will look less bright. Particularly in showroom settings, where you can't get black anyway.

I am very pleased with the ST50 that I got from Robert, and can't wait until I have time to calibrate it properly. We have enjoyed it greatly even with just visual adjustment.


----------



## markair

Thanks for the great write up on the ST50, I will be replacing our Sony 55", and the finance minister (wife) here has set a budget cap, leaving me two panasonic choices, and i picked the 65ST50 as my first choice, as a bigger TV would be really nice, but the second choice a 55VT50 is also very tempting because its in the kings family. We watch mostly digital iptv with HD channels and 1080p movies from the HTPC via WDLIVE so PQ is the top priority, and on weekends daytime sports and soccer, so motion clarity is important too. I actually wondered what Robert thought about the picture on the ST50 vs. his VT30 for example, and is the VT50 picture so much better that i should stick with 55", or should I just go for it, and get the big 65" ST50?
We live in Denmark, so i unfortunately cannot buy it broken in and calibrated, so i will run the slides and follow the instructions here on HTS forums, but there is no way the family will let me run slides 6 days in a row, would it be ok to let them see tv, and run the slides the rest of the time to build up the break in hours?

well, some good questions, and i hope you gurus can help us out...
thanks in advance,
Mark (my first plasma soon!)

ps. Samsung was also considered, but i read way too much about them making a buzzing sound


----------



## RhysOrd

*Installing the 50ST50 stand*

I just received this set from Amazon and thought I would pass this along. I haven't even connected it yet but started off with a very noticeable problem, which may be very common with HDTV's but was unexpected on my part: The set wasn't sitting level after they installed it on the stand. 

I had to get out the directions and remove the stand, then put it back on. There is definitely some "play" in the angle of the stand when you attach it to the TV. Whoever assembles it has to carefully measure the distance between the base of the stand and the TV on BOTH sides before tightening the 4 screws. The measurement has to be about 1-11/16" exactly on both sides before full tension is applied to the screws, or it will tilt slightly. The CEVA installer in my case didn't pay attention and just tightened them and left. A handy person can correct it, but it took about a half hour of careful positioning and measuring. 

Rhys


----------



## JimP

RhysOrd

I don't think you have to actually remove the stand. You can probably just loosen the screws with the TV in the vertical position, level the display, and retighten the screws. Probably want to have a helper just so it doesn't get away from you.

I have a similar problem with my 65vt50 or maybe it's my center channel that's uneven. Not sure.


----------



## RhysOrd

That's 100% correct, but I didn't fully understand that until I took the stand apart. I thought perhaps the screws on the bottom might not have been tightened or the base not seated fully. You would think this would only fit one way with no margin of error, but that's not quite the case. Now I understand that I could have just left it upright with a helper and a level.

Odd that the assembly directions don't mention the need to check this level or anything. These CEVA guys did it in about five minutes and didn't even bring their own screwdriver. 

Rhys


----------



## fretsey

Hi Robert,
This site is a little over my head regarding technical expertise.I was wondering if you could answer a question for me.
What are your thoughts on a Panasonic TCP50ST50 "buzzing" that can be heard 8ft away from the TV?

There seems to be many references to this problem all over the internet. This is my 2nd set in less than a month and no amount of troubleshooting seems to resole this issue.

Your thoughts/experience with this issue would be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi fretsey, glad you asked this question. All plasma displays create a sound wave that has a footprint that radiates directly in front of the panel and is best heard from 6' to 10' and only directly in line with the panel. So if you move just a few inches off center you will be out of the area of sound-wave. 

The sound-wave is generated by the plasma panel's normal oscillating. Plasma panels oscillate more when the content is bright so if you are running the break-in slides you will hear the buzz more prominently when the brightest white solid panel is displayed or when watching normal video content the buzz will be louder when you have scenes that are very bright like water or snow skying.

Humans under the age of 35 have the ability to hear this frequency, older folks do not hear the buzz. For those who can hear the fq, moving off center greatly reduces the sound-wave.

Since Panasonic designed the 2012 PDPs to be 50% brighter than previous years, more folks can be affected by this anomaly. 

Other recommendations are to have the display calibrated so it's not as bright as the factory has it preset. You will also improve the picture quality. Also for most folks who can hear this fq playing the audio at normal volume usually makes the buzz a non issue.

Hope this helps.

-Robert


----------



## fretsey

Robert Zohn said:


> Hi fretsey, glad you asked this question. All plasma displays create a sound wave that has a footprint that radiates directly in front of the panel and is best heard from 6' to 10' and only directly in line with the panel. So if you move just a few inches off center you will be out of the area of sound-wave.
> 
> The sound-wave is generated by the plasma panel's normal oscillating. Plasma panels oscillate more when the content is bright so if you are running the break-in slides you will hear the buzz more prominently when the brightest white solid panel is displayed or when watching normal video content the buzz will be louder when you have scenes that are very bright like water or snow skying.
> 
> Humans under the age of 35 have the ability to hear this frequency, older folks do not hear the buzz. For those who can hear the fq, moving off center greatly reduces the sound-wave.
> 
> Since Panasonic designed the 2012 PDPs to be 50% brighter than previous years, more folks can be affected by this anomaly.
> 
> Other recommendations are to have the display calibrated so it's not as bright as the factory has it preset. You will also improve the picture quality. Also for most folks who can hear this fq playing the audio at normal volume usually makes the buzz a non issue.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> -Robert


Thank you Robert,
I must say I am disappointed about the "sour spot" and yet relieved that I am in fact "not hearing things"!!
I am 47 and when listening/watching a program/dvd at a reasonable volume level and still hearing the buzz does not make this a non issue for me as I can easily hear the Buzz over the audio.
The calibration may have to wait as I think I am going to return this second one as well.
I find that moving horizontally off center takes more than a few inches to get out of that "sour spot".
Moving vertically,as in going from a seated position to standing did in fact make a great difference,again needing at least 1' off center.What should be a "sweet spot" (sitting dead center 8' away) is in fact the worst place to view the TV.
I would imagine wall mounting would solve the issue unless the TV is tilted slightly down....is that a correct assumption?

I am truly stumped as to my next step...I love the TV but the Buzz is a real deal breaker for me.

In closing,you have provided the most logical and easily explained cause of this issue that I have come across.
Real results when moving off center (that still blows me away) and other recommendations that may help.

Thanks for your time,Robert

fretsey

*edited a few sentences for clarity


----------



## Robert Zohn

fretsey, wow you are the very first person over 35 that I know who can hear that fq. Congratulations on your exceptional hearing and your very kind reply!

Here's one more tip. Go to the menu and select "Picture", then scroll to the "Cinema" mode and then down to "Contrast" and set the Contrast to 60. Then select "Brightness" and set it to 43 and then "Color", which is best at 46. These settings will reduce the buzz and improve the image quality in low ambient light conditions. For high ambient light conditions use the Custom mode with the setting as the factory set them.

Wall mounting is an excellent idea and all TVs look best when wall mounted.

Please keep in mind that you purchased the best TV for the buck and it's likely you will hear the buzz from any plasma display. 

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## rab-byte

Robert I never knew the reason for the buzz. I'm glad someone asked. 

This is why I love this forum!


----------



## fretsey

Robert Zohn said:


> fretsey, wow you are the very first person over 35 that I know who can hear that fq. Congratulations on your exceptional hearing and your very kind reply!
> 
> Here's one more tip. Go to the menu and select "Picture", then scroll to the "Cinema" mode and then down to "Contrast" and set the Contrast to 60. Then select "Brightness" and set it to 43 and then "Color", which is best at 46. These settings will reduce the buzz and improve the image quality in low ambient light conditions. For high ambient light conditions use the Custom mode with the setting as the factory set them.
> 
> Wall mounting is an excellent idea and all TVs look best when wall mounted.
> 
> Please keep in mind that you purchased the best TV for the buck and it's likely you will hear the buzz from any plasma display.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Robert


Thanks Robert,
The best factory setting that gives me the lowest buzz is Standard.I have it set to Cinema as I like that option the best. I have tried to lower the contrast but still hear that Buzz even when the contrast has been reduced by 50% (from 100 to 50) I have yet to try your other suggestions with the color and brightness.

Talk about best TV for your buck...I got an exceptional deal for this TV and am really trying to keep it...having a hard time accepting the limitations (where I can and can't sit to view the TV)

Thanks again,Robert

fretsey

*in addition to the wall mount question. When wall mounted is the TV supposed to be without any forward or backward degree variance (tilt). The reason I ask is if the TV is NOT tilted forward at all,the field in which the buzz is located would now be above you when seated. Alternatively if the TV is tilted forward,perhaps that changes the angle and points the field of annoyance more towards the base of the couch or even directs it towards the ground? Does that make sense?

Thanks again

fretsey


----------



## Robert Zohn

rab-byte said:


> Robert I never knew the reason for the buzz. I'm glad someone asked.
> 
> This is why I love this forum!


Thanks! :T



fretsey said:


> Thanks Robert,
> The best factory setting that gives me the lowest buzz is Standard.I have it set to Cinema as I like that option the best. I have tried to lower the contrast but still hear that Buzz even when the contrast has been reduced by 50% (from 100 to 50) I have yet to try your other suggestions with the color and brightness.
> 
> Talk about best TV for your buck...I got an exceptional deal for this TV and am really trying to keep it...having a hard time accepting the limitations (where I can and can't sit to view the TV)
> 
> Thanks again,Robert
> 
> fretsey
> 
> *in addition to the wall mount question. When wall mounted is the TV supposed to be without any forward or backward degree variance (tilt). The reason I ask is if the TV is NOT tilted forward at all,the field in which the buzz is located would now be above you when seated. Alternatively if the TV is tilted forward,perhaps that changes the angle and points the field of annoyance more towards the base of the couch or even directs it towards the ground? Does that make sense?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> fretsey


The Standard mode delivers the worst picture quality, which is why I would not recommend using it. The only reason manufacturers set the TV in the Standard mode is to qualify for the Energy Star's logo. 

Yes you do not want to or need to tilt the TV as plasma displays have perfect off axis viewing. But don't mount the TV any higher than 48", measured from the floor to the bottom of the bezel.

-Robert


----------



## fretsey

Robert Zohn said:


> Thanks! :T
> 
> 
> 
> The Standard mode delivers the worst picture quality, which is why I would not recommend using it. The only reason manufacturers set the TV in the Standard mode is to qualify for the Energy Star's logo.
> 
> Yes you do not want to or need to tilt the TV as plasma displays have perfect off axis viewing. But don't mount the TV any higher than 48", measured from the floor to the bottom of the bezel.
> 
> -Robert



Thanks so much,you've been a tremendous help.

fretsey


----------



## Red Horn

I have not noticed any buzzing on mine during past few months use.

Will check my picture settings and report back, if anyone is interested.


----------



## fretsey

Red Horn said:


> I have not noticed any buzzing on mine during past few months use.
> 
> Will check my picture settings and report back, if anyone is interested.


Hey there,
I would be interested to know if you can hear your tv buzzing,almost like an overhead powerline buzz,or fluorescent lights when the ballast is about to go.
Now that you are actively "looking" for it I would like to know if you hear any buzzing at all.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Don't expect the vast majority of users to hear the plasma panel buzz. 

Must be something that our northern brothers exclusively benefit from, maybe the pure cool Canadian drinking waters that gives them the ability to hear PDP buzz after the age of 35. jk 

-Robert


----------



## Red Horn

fretsey said:


> Hey there,
> I would be interested to know if you can hear your tv buzzing,almost like an overhead powerline buzz,or fluorescent lights when the ballast is about to go.
> Now that you are actively "looking" for it I would like to know if you hear any buzzing at all.


 Did not actively try to look for the buzz since if it becomes apparent I will be unhappy. Can say that with my use I did not notice it last night while watching music based programming or this morning during outdoor sports. The thought of it was in back of my mind, but did not sense it.

Current settings:

*Custom* Contrast=75 Brightness=60 Color=32 Tint=0 Sharpness=50 Color Temp.=Warm1 Color Mgmt.=Off C.A.T.S.=off Video NR=Auto THIS IS SETTINGS I CURRENTLY WATCH

My* Cinema* is set at 65 50 35 0 50 Warm1 Off Weak


_**As a side question can someone tell me what Color Mgmt. and Video NR actually do?*_


----------



## fretsey

Robert Zohn said:


> Don't expect the vast majority of users to hear the plasma panel buzz.
> 
> Must be something that our northern brothers exclusively benefit from, maybe the pure cool Canadian drinking waters that gives them the ability to hear PDP buzz after the age of 35. jk
> 
> -Robert



Hahaha....yes,I suppose it could be the water...my brother just turned 51 and he can hear it clearly from 8 feet away as well.

Much will be revealed today,I have the cable guy coming at 3:00 to test lines and my cable box. I will have him listen for it as well.

I watched the Oasis channel,which is a beautiful HD channel,for about an hour last night,and I could hear the buzzing over the people talking in the program the entire time.
Upstairs the 42" Panasonic plasma makes no sound while watching Oasis (or any program for that matter)

Truly questioning my sanity lately.


----------



## fretsey

Red Horn said:


> Did not actively try to look for the buzz since if it becomes apparent I will be unhappy. Can say that with my use I did not notice it last night while watching music based programming or this morning during outdoor sports. The thought of it was in back of my mind, but did not sense it.
> 
> Current settings:
> 
> *Custom* Contrast=75 Brightness=60 Color=32 Tint=0 Sharpness=50 Color Temp.=Warm1 Color Mgmt.=Off C.A.T.S.=off Video NR=Auto THIS IS SETTINGS I CURRENTLY WATCH
> 
> My* Cinema* is set at 65 50 35 0 50 Warm1 Off Weak
> 
> 
> _**As a side question can someone tell me what Color Mgmt. and Video NR actually do?*_


Thanks for your input.If you haven't noticed it by now I doubt your set is producing the same buzz I am hearing. Mine is very obvious and does not really require alot of effort to hear it.
2 lemons in a row (this is my second 50ST50)....what are the odds,eh?


----------



## Red Horn

fretsey said:


> Thanks for your input.If you haven't noticed it by now I doubt your set is producing the same buzz I am hearing. Mine is very obvious and does not really require alot of effort to hear it.
> 2 lemons in a row (this is my second 50ST50)....what are the odds,eh?


 Am worried now. Plan to jump to the 65" when possible. Guess will have to keep my 50 till new one is on hand in case I get a buzzer :-(


----------



## plasmaholic

Hi, When i looked at the attached calibration file, i see that only some setting are shown. Would you be willing to share your calibration (day) settings, so i can see what they look like on my tv[55ST50]? thanks!


----------



## plasmaholic

Robert Zohn said:


> Don't expect the vast majority of users to hear the plasma panel buzz.
> 
> Must be something that our northern brothers exclusively benefit from, maybe the pure cool Canadian drinking waters that gives them the ability to hear PDP buzz after the age of 35. jk
> 
> -Robert


Hi, I read your review of the Panasonic 55St50 and recently purchased one.
Are you able to share your setting used for calibration (DAY), so that i can see what they look like on my TV as well? thanks!


----------



## fretsey

For those who have been following my drama filled postings I thought I would give you an update.

The cable guys came by and there is no issue with the cable box or lines. Both men could hear the buzz,one man said "that's a Plasma for ya" and the other man said that it was buzzing too loud.

I called Panasonic and received a call back this morning.I am now waiting for a Tech guy to call and make an appointment to evaluate the set.

That's it..I will post results of the Techs findings when I can


----------



## DJ Mike Fury

My friend has a 50" ST-50 and has no issues. I didn't hear a "buzz", but then again, I'm not putting my ear next to it. I was sitting about 8-9 ft away. It's a great TV especially for the money. Look, people are going to complain about anything. You can't get too wrapped up about it. It's the same deal with my Elite tv. There's always a critic.


----------



## fretsey

Yesterday was day 30 for my warranty exchange window...I decided to return the 2nd 50ST50 to the store due to the "buzz". I don't know what I'll be getting for a TV now...sooo disappointed with Panasonic's QC.


----------



## Savjac

Sure am glad I am an old gizzard cause I do not hear anything from my 65" model from a few feet away. I am quite happy with the set and will hang on to it until it dies I am sure.


----------



## Shaneon12

Hi Robert, would you mind sharing your optimal setting for viewing in cinema mode?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Sorry I don't have them. CNET has the best settings.

-Robert


----------

